# Who's your favorite developer for the thunderbolt?



## jsuli (Jun 13, 2011)

I personally can't choose who my favorite is but I'm a fan of AOSP based roms so slayher is on top for me right now. Can't wait to see what chevyno1 puts out.


----------



## StealthVoodoo (Jun 6, 2011)

For ROMs, I definitely love that Slayher is putting so much time and effort to get CM7 rolled out for the Thunderbolt.

On the Sense side of things, the Das Bamf team definitely gets a vote as well.

Of course, BSThemes are the bomb for the Themers. Synergy is sexy.


----------



## dickenam (Jun 14, 2011)

All devs that are devoting their free, personal time to making this beast of a phone better are my favorite.


----------



## 1techydude (Jun 7, 2011)

I can't choose a favorite. That's like asking which one of your kids are your favorite. These people give a lot if not all of their free time so we the "End Users" can make our beloved phones our own the way we want...not how the manufacturer had intended. Personally all devs have a special place in my heart. So to pick favorites I am unable to all I can say is THANK YOU ALL! You all have my gratitude. My youngest is my favorite by the way....just kidding. We love you all! NOHOMO


----------



## abn75 (Jun 11, 2011)

team bamf here


----------



## 64nxgall (Jun 15, 2011)

Liquid roms have been the best thus far for me.


----------



## determinato (Jun 15, 2011)

Toss-up between jcase, slayher, and the Liquid guys.


----------



## kenmills78 (Jun 10, 2011)

Love them all for the effort and skill. Wish I had the skills these guys do. But if I had to pick I would say Liquid


----------



## Grand Prix (Jun 11, 2011)

Thank you to those who are giving thanks to all developers, it means a lot to me. Overall our team is just dedicated to making things "perfect" for you. Also, as a developer here, I will say your responses in finding any issues with the devices is also something we love to se as well as it makes our rom even better


----------



## adam_hawk (Jun 8, 2011)

Slayher, no doubt.


----------



## DizzyThermal (Jun 15, 2011)

slayher and jcase, can't choose..


----------



## bmcclure937 (Jun 16, 2011)

Slayher







CM is my bread and butter. Gotta have it.


----------

